
“Extreme minimalism” – iPhone Design Philosophy in a word - typhoonkim
https://medium.com/@taehoonkim_22222/extreme-minimalism-iphone-design-philosophy-in-a-word-63c7b29ae497#
======
baybal
it is awful, i can make better )

~~~
neat159
agree with that!

